# The lakers have to keep this dynasty alive....



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

They have to win 4 for him.It would mean everything.They could dedicate there championship to him and his family.They cant let this dynasty die out.It would be a horrible tragedy for the lakers to end there unbelivable run.The 4th would be the most special because of Chick.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

They WILL.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

...or not. If the Lakers don't win it next year, it doen't mean they let Chick down in any way. It is a game and and they will give their all no matter what. You are right though, the lakers automatically become sentimental favorites.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

LA will win the 4th championship in a row, however I dont think it will be a horrible tragedy if they don't.

Chicy boom boom lives on 4 ever in our hearts!


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Well, they won't win four in a row, but like KC said that's no disgrace to Hearn.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> Well, they won't win four in a row


I am sure you knew they were gonna 3-Peat, right ? 

Look, Lakers just finished a 3-Peat with an awesome post season record once again, they got all the key players back and PJ is still the coach. So saying they won't win 4 in a row unequivocally sounds more like your "hope" than factual statement. Don't you think ?


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Yes, DP, what I said was not "factual statement." Don't get all defensive. It's not like I have a little crystal ball right next to my computer...  :laugh:

Anyway, with that said, I don't think that the Lakers will win again, but that doesn't mean Hearn won't be remembered.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

Well Wiggum you have to do better than to say "I don't think Lakers will win next year" when the fact is that this Laker team has won last 3 Championships in a row and the team still has all the _essential ingredients_. Ang BTW I am not being defensive, just using *facts* to make a valid point.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I just don't think they'll win. I have my reasons, but I don't want to start another debate over which team is better in one of the "Let's remember Chick Hearn" threads...

Please just drop it. If you really want to talk about this send me a PM. If you were just trying to point out stupidity, just drop it.


----------



## DP (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't see how debating whether lakers will win it all next year in a thread tilted The lakers have to keep this dynasty alive....  offtopic but since you don't like to continue this discussion, I will drop it.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DP</b>!
> I don't see how debating whether lakers will win it all next year in a thread tilted The lakers have to keep this dynasty alive....  offtopic but since you don't like to continue this discussion, I will drop it.


Well, that is a good point. I was thinking that the point of this thread was more about the way Chick Hearn will play into the Lakers season next year, but whether or not they win is an important part of that. I apologize.

I just don't think they will win because the Kings and Mavericks will be better next year. The Kings, because, while they choked on Game 7 this year, now they know what to expect, and so they won't do it next year. The Mavericks, because, if I were Don Nelson, I would be trying desperately to improve their defense and I think that even if they were to upgrade their defense to mediocre, they could be serious title contenders. I may be wrong, that's just how I see it.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> I just don't think they will win because the Kings and Mavericks will be better next year. The Kings, because, while they choked on Game 7 this year, now they know what to expect, and so they won't do it next year. The Mavericks, because, if I were Don Nelson, I would be trying desperately to improve their defense and I think that even if they were to upgrade their defense to mediocre, they could be serious title contenders. I may be wrong, that's just how I see it.



The Kings and Mavs are making improvements...
I think We've seen the Kings best shot at making a run 
(came up short) choked and gagged - gm 7
The Mavs focus on playing D?? No answer for Shaq!! that's all

The Lakeshow will always be steps ahead of everyone else, They are their own enemy, unless a team proves otherwise.
(AND....that's just how I see it)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

How about they honor Chick just by not going thru their typical mid-season funk only to turn it on and go 15-4 in the playoffs. The championship was a given before Chick even passed of course. We are just hearing the same thing from the hopeful other teams that we have heard the past two years...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> We are just hearing the same thing from the hopeful other teams that we have heard the past two years...


OK man...OK. :uhoh:


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> 
> 
> OK man...OK. :uhoh:


Some people might not like it, but what Jemel said is totally true...


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> 
> 
> Some people might not like it, but what Jemel said is totally true...


If you say so... :|


----------

